# NEW KID TO THE STATE OF ND



## papacharlie (Sep 3, 2006)

*AFTER 37 YEARS OF PUBIC SERVICE IN CHICAGO I AM GOING TO LIVE MY DREAM AND MOVE TO ND NOW I NEED MY DREAM HOME SO WHERE IS THE BEST AREA WERE I CAN BUY A HOUSE NOT TO FAR FROM SOME GOOD HUNTING & FISHING GENTLEMAN I AM NOT ASKING FOR YOUR HONEY HOLES OR SWEET SPOTS I AM HUNTING ALONE WITH MY NEW SPRINGER PUP AND YES CHICAGO RESIDENT BANG BANG SHOOT'EM UP LOL I AM LOOKING AT FARGO & JAMESTOWN AREA BUT MORE IN THE BURB'S THX FOR YOUR HELP CHARLIE :beer: *


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Dont know exactly what type of hunting you are looking at, but don't rule out Bismarck. Puts you close to upland game, mule deer and pronghorn to west, whitetail in other three directions. If ya like fishing, big lake to the north, Missouri River in your backyard and smaller places like Lake Tschida. Others could be much more helpful as I am somewhat of a homebody.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would think Fargo would be a little tough to find hunting areas close by, lot more people which means a lot more competition for spots. Lots of hunting and fishing around Jamestown, particularly ducks and geese, some upland and deer of course. If I had to pick some place it would be Jamestown, but then I'm biased, having lived here most of my life. 

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Pspacharlie I am in Jamestown too. Fargo is good for shopping, but it's in the Red River Valley which is a biologic desert. I would say either Jamestown or Bismarck. Bismarck is closers to the Badlands for mule deer and pronghorn. It has better shopping than Jamestown, but because of the higher population everything is posted no hunting. Jamestown is very good for waterfowl, and ok for fishing. Devils Lake is excellent fishing and a little over an hour north. 
Further west than Bismarck and your into the oil fields with higher cost of living and a lot of crazies. Bismarck has been affected by the oil fields too.


----------



## papacharlie (Sep 3, 2006)

*THX GENTLEMEN I WILL GET SOME REAL ESTATE ADS FROM JAMESTOWN & BISMARK THIS IS A NEW CHAPTER IN MY LIFE SINGLE FREE AND LIVING THE DREAM HEY NORTH 1 I AM GOING TO BE A HOME BODY ALSO LOL AGAIN THX :thumb: *


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to ND! I don't want to disparage Fargo, but while it's a good place to I liver, to find any place to hunt you have to drive a long way west. ValleyCity area is about as close to fair hunting as you can get to Fargo, Jamestown better but still mediocre for upland hunting. 
From Bismarck west is the best upland hunting in the state, and from the Bis ares north and NE is probably the best waterfowl hunting too. Dickinson and areas SW are great upland areas, but less waterfowl. 
Lots nay call me biased, but the Bismarck area or a 60 - 100 mile radius is about as good as you can get. Also, I see you are a Springer guy. There is an extremely good Springer/Cocker club here with three of probably the best spaniel trainers in the country. I love Springers, though have a fantastic little E Cocker right now. I'd biuy your springer in a second IF we wanted a second dog right now, but being snowbirds, one little mutt is enough. 
Not trying to hurt anyone's feelings about theirs hunting areas. Just calling it as I see it. But pretty well the entire west 2/3 of the state is good hunting and fishing! Naw, not good....great!


----------



## papacharlie (Sep 3, 2006)

*Well thx Habit Hugger I drove many a miles in my day to pursue the passion Waterfowl & Uplands thx for your info I am currently working with a realtor that also is a Sportsman and I will be visiting soon for 7 day's to check on the listing he is gathering I can not wait I am excited :thumb: *


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would pick Bismarck over Jamestown. Better fishing,good waterfowl and the best pheasant hunting in the state SW of Bismarck.With a Springer.....you really want to get it out pheasant hunting after the waterfowl season wraps up.


----------



## papacharlie (Sep 3, 2006)

KEN W said:


> I would pick Bismarck over Jamestown. Better fishing,good waterfowl and the best pheasant hunting in the state SW of Bismarck.With a Springer.....you really want to get it out pheasant hunting after the waterfowl season wraps up.


thx for the info :thumb:


----------

